# Quality: Canon 18-135 or Canon 18-200 ?



## ahson (Mar 3, 2010)

Which lens do you prefer if you're going on a vacation? 

Does anybody know which lens has better picture quality between the two?


Thanks


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 3, 2010)

Is versatility or picture quality more important to you? I would imagine the 18-135 produces better pictures, but the longer focal length of the 18-200 would come in very handy. 

Just some thoughts from a Nikon guy. If nothing else, here's a bump!


----------

